# Tatsächliche Accountszahlen



## antischock (5. Februar 2009)

bei dem ganzen trouble um accountszahlen und billanzen würde mich mal interessieren, was beschönigt / verschleiert wird und wie der schnitt wirklich ist.

und für den kommenden flamewar werde ich keine verantwortung übernehmen^^ *g*


----------



## Ogil (5. Februar 2009)

OMG! Weil die Anzahl der hier abstimmenden Buffed-User auch unglaublich viel ueber die Accountzahlen der verschiedenen MMOs aussagt...


----------



## Lillyan (5. Februar 2009)

Einen wirklichen Schnitt wirst du hier nicht bekommen, da die Accountzahlen weltweit sind, das System und die Vorlieben in anderen Ländern sehr unterschiedlich sind zu den Deutschen (z.B. der asiatische Raum).

Außerdem fehlt bei dem letzten Punkt, dass man einfach bei dem Spiel bleibt bei dem man ist, es fehlen hdro und aoc und andere Spiele....


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Da EA; Blizzard etc. börsennotierte unternehmen sind, sind sie dazu verpflichtet genau Zahlen preiszugeben, und die 11,5 Millionen WoW Accounts sind existierende Accounts die auch BEZAHLT werden.
Und hier im buffed.de forum wirst du wohl kaum einen tatsächlichen schnitt herausfinden.


----------



## antischock (5. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Einen wirklichen Schnitt wirst du hier nicht bekommen, da die Accountzahlen weltweit sind, das System und die Vorlieben in anderen Ländern sehr unterschiedlich sind zu den Deutschen (z.B. der asiatische Raum).
> 
> Außerdem fehlt bei dem letzten Punkt, dass man einfach bei dem Spiel bleibt bei dem man ist, es fehlen hdro und aoc und andere Spiele....



stichproben skallieren meist sehr nahe an den tatsächlichen verhältnissen bei ausreichenden abfragen (selbst bei Wahlen). europa und usa unterscheiden sich denke ich kaum, zumal keine landpolitik etc berücksichtigt werden muss, wie bei wahlen hierzulande.

asien interessiert (mich zumindest) nicht, weil sowohl wow als auch war hier neuland betreten und die typischen grind-games dort eher unpopulär sind. russland mag ein sonderthema sein.

das andere spiele fehlen ist mir bewusst und gewollt. das derzeit große thema sind accountzahlen von war und wow, welche immer hinterfragt werden. dies ist sinn dieser abstimmung.

dass das "Bleibe bei WAR/WOW" fehlt stimmt, sry, gedanklicher fehler.


----------



## Lillyan (5. Februar 2009)

antischock schrieb:


> stichproben skallieren meist sehr nahe an den tatsächlichen verhältnissen bei ausreichenden abfragen (selbst bei Wahlen). europa und usa unterscheiden sich denke ich kaum, zumal keine landpolitik etc berücksichtigt werden muss, wie bei wahlen hierzulande.


Dennoch wirst du bei buffed.de keinen guten Durchschnittswert von Accounts erhalten, weder weltweit noch deutschlandweit. Du kannst höchstens sehen, welche Spiele von den Lesern, die in das Gott & die Welt-Forum schauen, gespielt werden.... und das ist ein recht geringer Teil im Vergleich zu ganz Deutschland :>


----------



## antischock (5. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da EA; Blizzard etc. börsennotierte unternehmen sind, sind sie dazu verpflichtet genau Zahlen preiszugeben, und die 11,5 Millionen WoW Accounts sind existierende Accounts die auch BEZAHLT werden.
> Und hier im buffed.de forum wirst du wohl kaum einen tatsächlichen schnitt herausfinden.



wenn dem mal so wäre^^
dann wäre die wirtschaftskrise nicht überaschend eingeschlagen. sei nicht so blauäugig.
die besten vertuschungkünstler sind statistiker ;-)

die formulierung "aktuell" bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass diese accounts auch monatlich bezahlt werden..
bezahlt wurde zb jeder account irgendwann einmal^^ alles auslegungssache, selbst in geschäftsberichten.


----------



## antischock (5. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dennoch wirst du bei buffed.de keinen guten Durchschnittswert von Accounts erhalten, weder weltweit noch deutschlandweit. Du kannst höchstens sehen, welche Spiele von den Lesern, die in das Gott & die Welt-Forum schauen, gespielt werden.... und das ist ein recht geringer Teil im Vergleich zu ganz Deutschland :>



ganz deutschland brauchen wir auch nicht, nur die mmo-community *g*
hier ist es besser als sonstwo, da buffed sehr "zentral" ist und so ziemlich jedem mmo'ler ein begriff; im gegensatz zu gamona z.b.

mir geht um die relationen zwischen "account haben - aktiv/nicht aktiv". dass diese umfrage nicht als ergebnis haben wird, wieviele bundesbürger wow oder war spielen ist mir klar.

UND DANKE für die änderung an der letzten frage^^


----------



## Lillyan (5. Februar 2009)

Dann ist der Threadtitel aber falsch gewählt. Denn dann geht es nicht um die Accountzahlen, sondern um die Vorlieben der Buffed-Community. Zumal Blizzard die aktiven Accounts gezählt hat (was genau aktiv für sie heißt kann man sogar nachlesen :>) und ich gehe davon aus, dass Mythic eben so verfahren ist.


----------



## antischock (5. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dann ist der Threadtitel aber falsch gewählt. Denn dann geht es nicht um die Accountzahlen, sondern um die Vorlieben der Buffed-Community. Zumal Blizzard die aktiven Accounts gezählt hat (was genau aktiv für sie heißt kann man sogar nachlesen :>) und ich gehe davon aus, dass Mythic eben so verfahren ist.



Kannst du den Titel auch noch ändern in "Verhältnisse von Accountzahlen" ? *g*

genau das verwundert mich ja ein bisschen, gefühlt verlassen immer mehr wow, aber die zahlen steigen, folglich müssen ja auch mindest genausoviele neuzugänge dabei sein. wenn dem nicht so ist bekommt blizz seinen wachstumschub aus dem osten.


----------



## Lillyan (5. Februar 2009)

Sicher, es gibt neue Server in anderen Ländern. Für die ist das Spiel dann neu und dort findet dann auch der Wachstum statt.


----------



## Abrox (5. Februar 2009)

Da fehlt :

Mein WOW/WAR Account ... hat niemals existiert.

Kann zum Bleistift, wenn ich keinen habe, schlecht schreiben:

Mein WAR-Account... ist nicht aktiv.


----------



## Ogil (5. Februar 2009)

antischock schrieb:


> die formulierung "aktuell" bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass diese accounts auch monatlich bezahlt werden..
> bezahlt wurde zb jeder account irgendwann einmal^^ alles auslegungssache, selbst in geschäftsberichten.


Allerdings wird in den Statistiken auch nirgendwo von "Aktuellen Accounts" gesprochen, sondern von aktiven Accounts. Accounts die in Europa irgendwann gekauft wurden - nun aber inaktiv sind, zaehlen nicht dazu. Allerdings wird das ganze weltweit gezaehlt - und in Asien gibt es z.B. auch andere Zahlungsmodelle als hier in Europa oder in den USA. Dort kann man z.B. PrePaid-Karten kaufen, von denen wirklich die Spielzeit (ingame) abgezogen wird. Solange diese also nicht verbraucht ist, waere der Account da aktiv.

All das ist allerdings bekannt und hat nix mit einem Beschoenigen von Accountzahlen zu tun.


----------



## Lillyan (5. Februar 2009)

Danke Ogil, genau das wollte ich sagen ^^


----------



## antischock (5. Februar 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Allerdings wird in den Statistiken auch nirgendwo von "Aktuellen Accounts" gesprochen, sondern von aktiven Accounts. Accounts die in Europa irgendwann gekauft wurden - nun aber inaktiv sind, zaehlen nicht dazu. Allerdings wird das ganze weltweit gezaehlt - und in Asien gibt es z.B. auch andere Zahlungsmodelle als hier in Europa oder in den USA. Dort kann man z.B. PrePaid-Karten kaufen, von denen wirklich die Spielzeit (ingame) abgezogen wird. Solange diese also nicht verbraucht ist, waere der Account da aktiv.
> 
> All das ist allerdings bekannt und hat nix mit einem Beschoenigen von Accountzahlen zu tun.



wenn dem so ist, wie unserer netter moderator auch bereits anmerkte, stimme ich natürlich voll zu.

wenn allerdings mit 12 millionen accounts und extremen wachstum geworben wird, während dieser nur auf neuen märkten stattfindet und auf alten märkten mehr rückgang verzeichnet wird und nicht erwähnt wird, ist dies denke ich schon eine beschönigung.

auslegungsache halt.


----------



## Ogil (5. Februar 2009)

Das ist der Vorteil eines international agierenden Unternehmens: Man ist nicht von lokalen Entwicklungen abhaengig, solange der globale Trend stimmt. Und als "global Player" stellt man sich nunmal nicht hin und jammert "Aber in D. - da ist es ganz schlimm! Mimimi!"...


----------



## Zez (5. Februar 2009)

Ich besitze einen...
	WAR-Account
	WOW-Account
Mein WAR-Account...
	Ist aktiv
Mein WOW-Account...
	Läuft aus
Ich bin...
	WOW-Veteran
Ich werde...
	Von WOW zu WAR wechseln

letztes habe ich einfach als "Ich habe" aufgefasst.


----------



## antischock (5. Februar 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Das ist der Vorteil eines international agierenden Unternehmens: Man ist nicht von lokalen Entwicklungen abhaengig, solange der globale Trend stimmt. Und als "global Player" stellt man sich nunmal nicht hin und jammert "Aber in D. - da ist es ganz schlimm! Mimimi!"...



aus sicht des unternehmens, welche sich in den berichten wiederspiegelt, klar.
aber uns, als "alter markt"-player interessiert doch eher unser sachstand, oder?


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

antischock schrieb:


> wenn dem mal so wäre^^
> dann wäre die wirtschaftskrise nicht überaschend eingeschlagen. sei nicht so blauäugig.
> die besten vertuschungkünstler sind statistiker ;-)
> 
> ...


Bei Blizzard spricht man von "aktiven Accounts" d.h. diese Accounts sind aktiviert und werden monatlich bezahlt,im Asiatischen Raum gibts dafür andere Zahlungsmethoden etc., aber es sind trotzdem Aktive Accounts = derzeit sind es 11,5 Millionen aktive, bezahlte accounts
Und hier ist wie gesagt, so eine Umfrage sinnlos, da die MMO-Community hier zwar im Buffed.de forum groß vertreten ist aber nur ein Bruchteil schaut in das Gott&die Welt Forum.


----------



## antischock (5. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und hier ist wie gesagt, so eine Umfrage sinnlos, da die MMO-Community hier zwar im Buffed.de forum groß vertreten ist aber nur ein Bruchteil schaut in das Gott&die Welt Forum.



hab schon 2 querrverweise getätigt ;-)


----------



## HGVermillion (5. Februar 2009)

Die Querverweise werden aber auch nicht sonderlich helfen, da Buffed früher eine reine WoW Seite war, und man sie nicht gerade die größte WAR Community seite nennen kann, nicht böse gemeint aber zb bei Onlinewelten ist der Warhammerbereich wesentlich größer, wenn du da auch noch Querverweise hinschickst, oder dort umfragen aufmachst  sähe die sache schon etwas anders aus.


----------



## antischock (5. Februar 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Die Querverweise werden aber auch nicht sonderlich helfen, da Buffed früher eine reine WoW Seite war, und man sie nicht gerade die größte WAR Community seite nennen kann, nicht böse gemeint aber zb bei Onlinewelten ist der Warhammerbereich wesentlich größer, wenn du da auch noch Querverweise hinschickst, oder dort umfragen aufmachst  sähe die sache schon etwas anders aus.



stimmt schon, aber ich hab dort meinen username vergessen^^ *g*
vieleicht wärest so freundlich?
wobei bisher sehen die verhältnisse zumindest stimmig aus


----------



## Lillyan (5. Februar 2009)

*schwerseufz* Bitte hinterlasse jetzt nicht in sämtlichen Forenteilen querverweise. Was wäre, wenn jeder der von sich denkt, dass sein Thread nun superwichtig ist das machen würde? Richtig, noch mehr Chaos im Forum :>


----------



## antischock (5. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *schwerseufz* Bitte hinterlasse jetzt nicht in sämtlichen Forenteilen querverweise. Was wäre, wenn jeder der von sich denkt, dass sein Thread nun superwichtig ist das machen würde? Richtig, noch mehr Chaos im Forum :>



nein nein, kein spam, keine bange. jeweils bloss 1 thread mit 1 post im wow und war-bereich.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2009)

kein spam nur eine weitere sinnlose umfrage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (5. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> kein spam nur eine weitere sinnlose umfrage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kein spam sondern nur eine weitere sinnlose antwrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (5. Februar 2009)

also ich denke hier haben auch manche wow-fanboys mit abgestimmt
(ist ihr gutes recht!) aber sollche umfragen sind meistens doch nur mässig aussagekräftig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (5. Februar 2009)

Hm... was unterscheidet die "WoW-Fanboys" von den "War-Fanboys", die hier abgestimmt haben?

Unterlaßt bitte solche Provokationen in diesem Thread, die haben hier rein gar nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Februar 2009)

Mir fehlen Auswahlmöglichkeiten \:
Spiele weder WoW noch WAR zur Zeit und ich beende keinen beider Accounts (weil sie abbestellt sind) und ich werde auch keinen wieder reaktivieren in der nächsten Zeit. Naja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (6. Februar 2009)

Die Zahlen werden wieder nicht stimmen, da ich zum Beispiel 3 aktive WoW-Accounts auf mich laufen habe...

LG Gwynny


----------



## Anduris (20. Februar 2009)

Also ich muss zunächst mal sagen: Gute Umfrage, gefällt mir!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Umfrage sagt zwar jetzt nicht viel über die tatsächlichen Accountzahlen des jeweiligen Spiels aus, aber trotzdem kann man mal ein wenig sehen, was mehr gespielt wird.


----------



## Birk (24. Februar 2009)

Idee zur Umfrage prinzipiell gut, doch ich glaube kaum dass jeder der einen aktiven WoWAccount hat hier im Forum aktiv ist...

Die richtigen Zahlen werden wir normalen Menschen wohl nie erfahren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

